# One year together... a tribute video!



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

This is a tribute video I put together for my boy, Charlie! Thought y'all might enjoy! Turn up the sound cause there is music! 

YouTube - Charlie - Our First Year!

i can't seem to figure out how to get the video to appear in the thread message. Hopefully the link works for everyone.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

A beautiful video of your boy!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

A very lovely video! Thank you for sharing. =)


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice tribute. What a handsome fella you have.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Loved it Candace! Happy (belated) Gotcha day!!!! It's amazing that you've found such a beautiful and special furry friend to share your life with.  Here's to many many many more anniversaries celebrated together!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Loved the great video of your boy. Congratualtions, wishing you many more happy, healthy years to come with your beautiful boy Charlie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

firedancer722 said:


> This is a tribute video I put together for my boy, Charlie! Thought y'all might enjoy! Turn up the sound cause there is music!
> 
> YouTube - Charlie - Our First Year!
> 
> i can't seem to figure out how to get the video to appear in the thread message. Hopefully the link works for everyone.


Here you go-


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the sweet comments!! Glad y'all enjoyed the video.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, I didn't realize until now that you posted this here! It's such a nice tribute to your handsome Charlie-boy  I know I already said this on facebook, but he is smiling in at least 90% of the pictures. That is one handsome and happy boy you have!!

I know you two will have many more amazing years together! Happy gotcha day, Charlie xo

Kim


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your Gotcha' Day anniversary! Well done! What a treasure you have found! Thanks for rescuing Charlie and being his hero!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a great video--thank you for sharing! Some of the pictures look so much like our Buddy (our first golden failed foster) it was kind of scary - they could almost be brothers!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

He's Precious!  

Rescue is SO Important. You have just shown everyone through your video WHY.....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

What a handsome, happy and "lucky" boy you have there....Thanks for sharing his first year. It was such a happy video.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Candace*

Candace

Congrats to you and Charlie-what a beautiful video!!!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful tribute to you boy!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I loved the video and what a perfect song.


----------

